
Apple boosts chipmaking efforts with $600M Dialog Semiconductor deal - extraterra
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1392551
======
writepub
Apple's M&A is one of the best - they scoop up companies for a lot lesser than
other giants, and the acquisition impact is typically higher than at other
companies.

For instance, capacitive touch & gestures like pinch to zoom that setup modern
smartphones for success was an acquisition of just $50M of Fingerworks!

------
slededit
Bad news if you use Dialog chips in your designs. Little chance they are going
to keep working on those when Apple needs their own custom chips.

Its too bad they had a nice niche that nobody else really filled.

